# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  наука “Гадология” или пособие для мелких пакостников

## Irina

Добрый день, мои маленькие пакостники!

Изучением пакостей занимается специальная наука “Гадология”, а сотворение пакости называется “гадодействием”. Гадология стара как мир, но как наука оформилась лишь недавно. Видимо, ещё с тех доисторических времён, когда люди только начинали жить вместе, возникла потребность делать пакости ближнему. Сейчас мы не будем углубляться в исторические и философские корни сего явления – об этом можно написать целую книгу. Ограничимся лишь наиболее популярными и оригинальными методами Гадодействия, применимыми в современном обществе. Думаю, я не ошибусь, если скажу, что вас окружают козлы! А с козлами, сами знаете: или вместе блеять или… Об этом читайте дальше!

Каждый, наверняка, попадал в ситуацию, когда какой-то козёл безнаказанно унижал вас, а вы ничего не могли сделать. Разве что стукнуть козла по носу. Но это неэстетично и иногда чревато последствиями. Есть множество гораздо более весёлых и безопасных способов отплатить “добром за добро”. При этом ваш “благодетель” будет разозлён и унижен до предела. Именно для этого и существуют пакости.

Всегда приятно сделать пакость ближнему, особенно, если он её заслужил. Пакость – это ваша моральная компенсация за вред, причинённый козлом. Пакости подразделяются на мелкие и крупные. Мелкие пакости делаются очень быстро, я бы сказал, экспромтом и способны вызвать лишь сильное раздражение вашего оппонента. Крупные пакости требуют более серьёзной подготовки и, возможно, инженерного расчета. С их помощью можно нанести существенные материальные и моральные убытки заинтересованному лицу. Есть ещё и средние пакости – они занимают промежуточное положение между первыми двумя.

Современная Практическая Гадология базируется на следующих правилах:

§ Размер пакости должен соответствовать размеру козла, которому она предназначена. Не стоит обливать зануду напалмом только за то, что он испортил вам настроение. Но если ближний постоянно изводит вас своим вниманием, следует ответить ему чем-либо адекватным.

§ Если уровень пакостей с вашей стороны превысит предельно допустимую норму на килограмм массы козла, то козёл может совсем потерять вкус к жизни, впасть в депрессию и даже заболеть. Некоторые особенно злостные пакостники способны довести свих жертв до суицида. Не увлекайтесь слишком.

§ Наиболее удачные пакости – это те, которые направлены на самые дорогие для козла вещи: собственный имидж, семейное положение, материальные ценности. Предварительно следует хорошенько разузнать: чем козёл дорожит больше всего?

§ Делать пакости следует скрытно. В этом-то вся и соль! Козёл не должен знать, что ему готовится пакость, иначе сюрприза не получится. Более того, он может вообще не оценить ваши усилия и попытаться с вами разобраться по-свойски. Не следует также заранее грозиться, что вы непременно отплатите козлу – это может навести его на ненужные подозрения впоследствии.

§ Запомните: удачной пакостью следует наслаждаться в одиночестве, это вещь очень интимная и не предназначенная для оглашения во всеуслышанье. Не хвастайтесь и не рассказывайте знакомым – вы потеряете весь шарм от содеянного! Гораздо приятнее многозначительно хихикать вместе с остальными, глядя на разъяренного козла.

§ Естественно, козёл будет всячески искать вас, чтобы поделиться своими чувствами по поводу вашей пакости – будьте скромны, не навязывайтесь! Если вы приобретали какие-либо материалы для вашей пакости, позаботьтесь, чтобы этот факт не стал известным козлу. Иногда разъяренные козлы даже бегут в милицию, которая им помогает скорее из жалости, чем из профессионального долга. Учтите это. Не оставляйте следов подготовки вашей деятельности. Обеспечьте себе алиби.

§ Пакость следует делать не сразу, а через некоторое время после того, как в вашей голове зародилась эта мысль. Для мелких пакостей промежуток в неделю вполне достаточен. Для крупных лучше выждать месяц-два. Учтите: козлы очень хитрые и могут сразу же догадаться, что пакость сотворили именно вы.

§ Не следует громоздить суперсложные пакости – они часто дают сбой.

§ Проявляйте инициативу и фантазию! Практически любая ситуация может вдохновить вас! Создавайте новые пакости и активно воплощайте их в жизнь!

----------


## Irina

*Краткая антология пакостей*



Пакость №1  

Начнём по порядку: где живёт Козёл? Правильно, Козёл живёт в квартире. В любой квартире есть входная дверь. Именно на дверь мы и направим своё внимание.

Если дверь обита дермонтином – это хорошо! Вооружившись бритвой, придите ночью к этой двери и… Нет, не звоните, а порежьте обивку на лоскутки. Согласен – это грубо и пошло. Зато от души. Если порезать не очень сильно, то козёл, скорее всего, зашьёт её, но эти грубые шрамы будут каждый раз напоминать ему о глубине ваших чувств. Если вы в ударе, то не жалейте сил и режьте на мелкие клочки – пусть меняет полностью! Допустим, вы обладаете тонкой художественной натурой, тогда изобразите что-нибудь в экспрессивно-модернистском стиле. Главное в этой процедуре не столкнуться с соседями или самим козлом, ибо объяснить свои действия будет крайне затруднительно.

Пакость №2  

Продолжаем разговор о дверях. Берёте сырое куриное яйцо, разбалтываете его в небольшой баночке и, вместе с маленькой спринцовкой (клизмой), несёте к двери. В укромном месте чуть-чуть надрезаете обивку и, при помощи спринцовки, загоняете яйцо внутрь. Через некоторое время оно протухнет и будет жутко вонять! Придётся менять не только обивку, но и основательно драить саму дверь. Вместо яйца можно взять смесь из аптечной настойки йода, уксуса, и отбеливателя "Белизна" – даёт стойкий химический запах!

Пакость №3  

Или берёте баллончик с нитрокраской и пишите на дверях общеизвестное слово из трёх букв. Знаете какое? "Дом"! А вы что подумали?! Наши люди привыкли верить всему, что написано на дверях, поэтому внимание и косые взгляды вашему Козлу обеспечены. Особенно эффектно такие надписи смотрятся на дорогих деревянных полированных дверях или на больших витринах.

Пакость №4  

Теперь более серьёзная пакость. Дверь обливается бензином и поджигается. Не советовал бы этого делать. А тем более ночью – может закончиться смертоубийством и жертвами среди мирного населения. Но если всё-таки решились, то приладьте зажигательный шнур или иную систему задержки, чтобы иметь время для отступления. Вообще, лучше использовать даже не бензин, а "Коктейль Молотова"

Пакость №5  

Допустим, Козёл поставил себе металлическую дверь. Наивный! Он думает, что обезопасил себя! Знайте: металлические двери часто создают большие проблемы для самих хозяев.

Сделайте термит. Термит обязательно должен быть с добавкой железной окалины и крупным порошком (стружками) алюминия. Также необходимо хорошо запрессовать его домкратом. Без этих нюансов его плавящая способность будет мала. В качестве корпуса можно использовать разовый 20 мл пластиковый шприц. Теперь идёте к двери, ставите термит на шарнир и зажигаете. Представьте себе рожу Козла, когда он будет утром спешить на работу! Нам известен случай, когда после такой шутки дверь не могли открыть в течение 19 часов и Козёл был вынужден вылезать в окно!

В крупных городах появились в продаже т.н. "Сварочные карандаши" – это тот же термит, промышленного изготовления. С ним ещё проще, можно заварить дверь по всему периметру. Для этой же цели используется "молекулярный суперклей". Он продаётся в крупных городах. Им можно заклеимить не только металлические, но и обычные, деревянные, двери.

Пакость №6  

Хорошее средство встряхнуть Козла – прилепить петарду ему на дверь среди ночи. Петарду используйте промышленную (запаситесь на Новый Год) или сделайте сами из ТА, ГМТД . Грамм 10, я думаю, хватит. Лепить можно жвачкой, пластилином или скотчем. Хорошо, если дверь металлическая – эха получится громкой и весёлой. Не спать!

Пакость №7  

Если ваш оппонент относится к разряду "вонючих козлов", то необходимо наглядно это проиллюстрировать путём намазывания говна ему на дверь. Говно лучше использовать человеческое, несколько хуже – собачье. Или навоз с ближайшей свинофермы. Нести такой "груз" к месту назначения следует в двойном целлофановом пакете, а намазывать при помощи резиновых перчаток.

Можно не намазывать всю дверь, а только ручку или положить дерьмо аккуратной кучкой на коврик возле двери. Тоже дерьмо очень эффектно выглядит в ящике письменного стола или в кармане пальто. Вызывает бурю эмоций!

А вот ещё один прикол из этой серии – щас обхохочетесь! Дерьмо аккуратно выкладываете на коврик возле двери, на газетку. Сверху накрываете другой газетой, слегка смяв её. Поджигаете с четырех углов, звоните в дверь и быстро убегаете. Механизм действия таков: козёл открывает дверь и видит горящую газету. Естественная полубессознательная реакция – затоптать огонь, что он и делает. И влазит по щиколотку в дерьмо, расположенное под верхней, горящей газетой. Как результат – глубокое моральное унижение и чувство отвращения к самому себе!

Пакость №8  

Теперь обратимся к замочной скважине. К слову сказать, всё нижесказанное относится не только к дверному замку, но и кейсовому, сейфовому, замку письменного стола и т.п. В замочную скважину просто заливается эпоксидный или иной суперклей. Эпоксидка заливается из шприца без иголки, а суперклей непосредственно из тюбика. Хорошо бы ещё, вместе с клеем, сунуть туда несколько тонких иголок, а их торчащие концы обломать. Или натолкайте в замок мелкого песка и забейте жвачкой. Или заплавьте замочную скважину термитом. Есть очень сложные и дорогие замки и выведение из строя их цилиндрового механизма причинит большие убытки владельцу двери. Чем крепче дверь, тем веселее получится прикол!

Пакость №9  

Совсем мелкая пакость. При помощи зажигалки или спички сожгите пластиковую кнопку дверного звонка. Мелочь, а досадно! Делается походя.

Пакость №10  

Наличие в двери глазка может стать поводом для ещё одной пакости. Купите конторский силикатный клей. Добавьте в него немного серебрянки или сажи (на ваш вкус). Замажьте этим составом дверной глазок. Всё! Счистить силикатный клей уже совершенно невозможно – он отдирается вместе с кусочками стекла. Этот состав так же следует наносить на витринные стёкла магазина или конторы, принадлежащих Козлу. Такие стёкла большие и стоят очень дорого. А менять их всё равно придётся!

Пакость №11  

Эту пакость лучше делать ночью, когда вероятность столкнуться с кем-то в подъезде минимальна – вам понадобится некоторое время.

В квартиру входит множество коммуникаций: телефонный, антенный кабель, и т. п. Они соединены с весьма дорогой аппаратурой, подверженной колебаниям напряжения. Улавливаете мою мысль?

В общем так! Сначала делаете Разрядник. Для этого подыщите на радиорынке конденсатор. Его емкость должна быть не менее 10 мкФ, а пробойное напряжение не менее 200 вольт (можно больше). Эти данные написаны на корпусе конденсатора. Конденсатор должен иметь квадратный корпус и два вывода-клеммы. Ни в коем случае не берите "электролитический конденсатор" – они круглые и в алюминиевом корпусе. Теперь возьмите два куска толстого медного провода в изоляции, длиной по 10 см каждый. Зачистите концы по 1 см с каждой стороны. Припаяйте эти проводки к клеммам конденсатора – у вас получатся "усики". Места соединения проводов с клеммами обмотайте изолентой. Проверьте ваш разрядник: воткните свободные концы усиков в обычную электрическую розетку и подержите там 5-7 секунд. За это время конденсатор должен зарядиться. Теперь коснитесь оголёнными концами "усиков" металла (замкните). Должен последовать хлопок и вспышка, как от короткого замыкания. Мы в школе делали такие штуки. Конденсатор держит заряд до 30-50 сек.

Теперь идите на место предполагаемой диверсии. Найдите кабель телеантенны, кабель телефона и кабель на 220 вольт. Это всё находится в распредщите на лестничной клетке. Кабели антенны и телефона подходят к распредкоробкам. Откройте их и заметьте, с какими клеммами соединяются кабеля. Теперь посмотрите, с чем соединяется кабель 220 вольт. Чаще всего это лампочка освещения или счётчики. Найдите контакты подключения кабеля.

Дело за малым. Зарядите ваш конденсатор от контактов кабеля 220 вольт так же, как вы заряжали его от розетки. А теперь быстро коснитесь "усиками" конденсатора контактов телефонного или антенного кабеля. В каждом из них по два провода, желательно попасть каждым усиком конденсатора на отдельный провод. Повторите эту процедуру несколько раз.

Весь заряд конденсатора пойдёт в электрическую цепь, совершенно непредназначенную для таких нагрузок. Результат: сгоревший телевизор, видеомагнитофон и компьютер. Дорогой телефон с автоответчиком тоже придётся выкидывать.

Если у вас есть "шоковый Электроразрядник-парализатор" (их сейчас можно достать) или электрическая зажигалка для газовой плиты на батарейках, то тогда вообще просто! Вам остается только прийти и ткнуть их контактами в клеммы подключения телефона или антенны.

Пакость №12  

Если вам лень со всем этим возиться, то просто вырежьте кусок из телефонного и антенного кабеля, идущих в квартиру вашего недруга. Эта мелкая пакость не смертельна, но тоже вызывает раздражение и требует восстановительных работ.

Пакость №13  

Это серьёзно! Операцию проводите только если точно уверенны, что в квартире никого нет, или ночью. На электрическом распредщитке (возле счётчиков) возле квартиры Козла, найдите электрические пробки, отвечающие за его квартиру. Для этого надо быть немного знакомым с электротехникой. Если это обычные пробки с плавкой вставкой, то выкручиваете их и заменяете плавкую вставку на заранее приготовленный металлический стерженёк, аналогичный по размеру. Получается очень мощный "жучёк". Пробку вкручиваете обратно. На современных распредщитках находятся не пробки, а т.н. "автоматические разъединители". Это небольшие пластиковые коробочки с кнопкой или рычажком. К каждой такой коробочке подходит два или четыре провода. При коротком замыкании рычажок автоматически отщёлкивается. Вам надо просто закоротить входящий и выходящий провод от этого разъединителя. Соедините их куском толстого провода или прикрутите на один винтик на самом разъединителе. Естественно, что работать следует в резиновых перчатках! Теперь разъединитель оказался зашунтирован, т.е. при резком повышении энергонагрузки он уже не сможет обесточить сеть.

Допустим, в квартире Козла произошло короткое замыкание или включено большое количество электроприборов. В нормальной ситуации пробка просто сгорит, а разъединитель автоматически отключит всю квартиру. Но после всех наших стараний этого не произойдёт! В данной ситуации ток будет беспрерывно повышаться, пока не загорится квартирная электропроводка! Попутно сгорят все включенные электроприборы. Описанная диверсия очень незаметна и проявляет себя только тогда, когда электросеть входит в пиковый режим работы.

+ Внимание! Дело может кончиться пожаром!

Пакость №14 (разработка БАСа)

Если ты ненавидишь своего соседа и у него крыша из оцинковки – этот состав просто создан для тебя!!!

Аммиачная Селитра ........................... 300

Сахар ..................................................  . 100

Хлорид аммония ................................. 100

Натриевая/калийная селитра ............ 50

Соль поваренная ................................ 50

Медный купорос ................................. 100

Крахмал ............................................... 100 (можно больше)



Селитру, купорос и хлорид аммония можно купить в магазине удобрений. АС и сахар измельчают в кофемолке, купорос тоже желательно растереть. Всё насыпают в пластмассовую ёмкость и перемешивают. Потом добавляют 50 г воды и опять перемешивают. Повторяют эту операцию до превращения смеси в "крутую кашу". При этом "каша" не должна быть холодной, лучше даже нагреть. Подходим с сабжем к дому неприятеля, лепим шарики 3-4 см в диаметре и кидаем в крышу. Липнет прекрасно! Главное условие – отсутствие ливней. Через несколько дней крыша будет в ржавых пятнах приличного размера! Также можно напихать сабж в замки, петли и т.п. – окисляет все металлы, кроме благородных. В смесь также можно пихать разнообразные липкие вещества, которые не реагируют с АС. Сабж не сохнет!

Состав для разъедания алюминия. Придумайте сами, как напакостить с его помощью.

Медный купорос .................................. 100

Поваренная соль ................................. 150

Перед употреблением  состав слегка смочить. Действует от 10 минут до 2 часов в зависимости от условий. Место разъедания греется и шипит!

Пакость №15  

Купите в аптеке пару пузырьков настойки валерианы. Смешайте её со стаканом воды. Вылейте под окна или на крышу своему соседу. Можно воспользоваться брызгалкой или спринцовкой. Другой вариант: туго закрутить в презерватив, в виде шарика и кинуть как гранату. Кошачий концерт на всю ночь ему обеспечен.

----------


## Irina

Пакость №16  

Ещё одна "телефонная" пакость. Её тоже лучше проводить ночью или, когда жертвы нет дома. Запаситесь небольшим телефонным аппаратом и идите к двери Козла. Найдите входящий телефонный кабель. Найдите клеммы, к которым он подсоединяется. При помощи зажимов "крокодил" присоедините свой аппарат к этим клеммам, отсоединив, предварительно кабель абонента. Теперь набираете любой телефонный код и номер дальнего зарубежья и наматываете Козлу счёт.

Подходящие номера можно найти в газетах секс-объявлений, в разделе "секс по телефону". Стоить эта услуга может до нескольких долларов за минуту. Потом отсоединяете аппарат, прикручиваете на место провода и уходите. Постарайтесь не попасться кому-нибудь на глаза. В крайнем случае, представьтесь радистом (при вас должна быть хотя бы сумка с инструментами). Несколько лет назад в Москве существовала преступная группировка, которая таким образом вгоняла в неоплатные долги одиноких пенсионеров, а потом предлагала им поменять квартиру в счёт погашения долга.

Пакость №17  

Этот "вонючий прикол" вы можете сделать, если ваш сосед живёт в частном доме с "уличным туалетом" или у него на даче. В тёплое время года достаточно кинуть в выгребную яму пачку дрожжей. Через некоторое время дерьмо начинает бурно бродить. Этот процесс сопровождается жуткой вонью. Если Козёл недоумок, то он будет копать себе новый толчок. Если поумнее – засыплет в яму пару кило хлорки – это остановит брожение.

Пакость №18  

Мелкая подлянка строителям. Если при замешивании бетона всыпать в него стакан сахара, то он ни за что не застынет. Скорее всего, на него уже успеют положить кирпич или залить в фундамент. Так что придётся всё переделывать.

Пакость №19  

Уже упоминалась нами в данной книге в главе "Яды". Заключается в подбрасывании в квартиру врага ртути. Если Козёл держит приусадебное хозяйство, то можно набросать ртути ему в курятник или поливать его овощи разбавленным раствором солей свинца… Это очень плохо и негигиенично!

Пакость №20  

Продолжаем тему "приусадебных пакостей". В саду вашего врага подкапываем небольшие ямки под корни фруктовых деревьев и выливаем туда по пол-литра аккумуляторного электролита или керосина. Ямки закапываем обратно. Деревья начинают болеть и засыхать, а Козёл вынужден покупать яблоки на базаре. Но лично мне деревья всё же жалко.

Пакость №21  

Допустим, у вашего Козла есть породистая собака. Или просто собака, которая изводит вас своим постоянным лаем, гадит под двери и гоняет вашу кошку. Не стоит говорить Козлу, что вы её отравите.

А отравить её можно при помощи аконита, солей ртути, болиголова или амантотоксина. Попадаются очень воспитанные и умные твари, которые ни за что не хотят есть отравленную приманку. Тогда воспользуйтесь отравленной стрелкой и духовым ружьём.  Есть более жестокий способ. Нашпиговываете кусочек мяса самыми мелкими рыбацкими крючками и подкидываете собаке. Длительные мучения ей обеспечены.

Пакость №22 (сообщено Колдуном)

Состав, привлекающий пчёл. Мало того привлекающий, но и делающий их очень агрессивными. Они буквально набрасываются и жалят всё, что им попадётся. Суть состоит в особом веществе, которое выделяет пчела во время атаки. Это вещество служит сигналом для других пчёл к схватке.

Поймайте пару десятков обычных пчёл. Вытаскивайте их из контейнера по одной и медленно давите спичкой. Дело в том, что живая пчела должна умереть именно насильственной смертью, активно сопротивляясь. Трупики замученных до смерти пчёл кидайте в другую баночку. Залейте эту "братскую могилу" 100-150 мл 70% спирта. Самогон не подойдёт! Плотно укупорьте баночку и настаивайте при комнатной температуре в теплом месте 10 дней.

Отцедите спирт в другую баночку – в нём как раз и содержится искомый феромон. Выжатые трупики пчёл похороните по христиански. Теперь обрызгайте данной настойкой окно, дверь или машину вашего врага. Будьте уверены: если поблизости есть пчёлы, они слетятся и искусают его до потери пульса.

Пакость №23  

Дымовую шашку можно приспособить для массы разнообразных пакостей.  Один мой знакомый даже умудрился запульнуть миниатюрную дымовуху при помощи арбалета в открытую форточку.

Можете купить готовые шашки в маг. "Садовод" или сделать самостоятельно  Вот ещё один рецепт, предоставленный БАСом.

1 кг селитры (натриевой или калиевой) ~ на литр кипящей воды, всегда на глаз беру. Остудить и пропитать газеты. Высушить. Взять машинное масло и смазать им листы газеты, пропитанные селитрой – здесь надо самому эксперементировать, я визуально знаю скока лить. Сильно много – будет плохо гореть. Потом все это запрессовать в металлическую банку, я брал 5-ти тонный домкрат, подпирал его под дом (на даче) и прессовал. Получался такой плотный масляный брикет в банке. Там сверлил отверстие и засовывал воспламеняющийся состав (здесь тоже придрочиться надо). Короче такая баночка из-под "тушонки" (тушонка в разных банках бывает, я брал длинную) напрочь задымляла 4 дачных участка (по 6 соток каждый) при низком атммосферном давлении (т.е. дым не сразу рассеивался). В качестве воспламеняющего состава можно взять Черный Порох или "Карамельку". Повторяю, тут надо приблатыкаться.

Пакость №24  

Разлейте под дверью у Козла 1 литр Раствора аммиака технического 25%-го, он продаётся в хозмаге, или киньте горящий пакет садовой серы. Вонь будет умопомрачительная!

Пакость №25  

Точнее, не пакость, а целый набор пакостей для тех Козлов, которые имеют машину. Здесь разнообразие форм и фантазия практически неисчерпаемы!

§         Купите в автомагазине "смывку для старой краски". Заправьте её в пластиковую бутылку с дыркой в пробке и, проходя мимо машины субъекта, окропите её этой "святой водой". Вообще, один товарищ рекомендовал брать с собой две таких бутылки: одну со смывкой, другую с электролитом – Козёл пожжет руки, пытаясь вытереть ваше безобразие. Или налейте оную жидкость в двойной целло*фановый кулёк, хорошо завяжите и киньте. Главное, чтобы кулёк был изначально целым.

§         Купите в аптеке "зелёнку". Заправьте её в маленькую спринцовку, пластиковый 20 мл шприц и используйте так же, как и в предыдущем случае. Преимущество метода состоит в том, что зелёнка оставляет на машине очень радостные зелёные плямы. Смыть или отчистить невозможно – зелёнка пропитывает и краску и грунтовку.

§         Совсем пошлая и детская пакость: проходя мимо, поцарапать кузов гвоздём или проткнуть шины шилом. Будьте бдительны: на машине может быть установлена сигнализация! Если у Козла грузовик, то протыкайте внутреннюю колёсную пару – их труднее менять. Ещё можно вложить в протектор машины согнутые под углом гвозди – когда машина поедет, они пробьют шины. Или положить под шины небольшие заряды термита в корпусе от пластикового шприца – никакая вулканизация таким колёсам уже не поможет! Или воткните гвоздей в землю, перед въездом в козлиный гараж…

§         Если Козёл имеет обыкновение оставлять машину на улице на час или более, накрошите на неё хлеба или посыпьте зерна. Птички слетятся и будут клевать. Обосрут машину полностью, а своими клювиками оставят много отметин на краске.

§         Намешайте силикатного конторского клея с алюминиевой пудрой (серебрянка) и вылейте на лобовое стекло машины. Счистить уже не удастся. Придётся менять.

§         Если Козёл оставляет машину под сигнализацией, то обзаведитесь рогаткой и пуляйте в неё мелкими камешками из укромного места. Забавно видеть, как он будет бегать туда-сюда. Если дело происходит ночью, а машина стоит на улице, то вы услышите, что думает о вашем Козле большинство его соседей.

§         То же самое можно делать из пневматического ружья или пистолета. Если оружие достаточно мощного образца, то вы можете основательно подрихтовать краску и побить стёкла, сидя в засаде.

§         Прилепите, при помощи жвачки, на лобовое стекло машины мощную петарду с фитильком из селитрованной бумаги.

§         Обмажьте дерьмом машину оппонента. Можете взять своё собственное дерьмо, если это доставит вам моральное удовлетворение.

§         Полейте хромированные части машины настойкой йода или соляной кислотой или влейте при помощи шприца в замки. Смешайте высушенную аммиачную селитру с конц. серной кислотой 1/2, когда остынет, добавьте столько же крепкой соляной кислоты. Этот коктейль разъедает любые металлы кроме золота и платины. Или налепите шариков по рецепту БАСа (Пакость №14). Главное, что внешний вид тачилы будет безвозвратно испорчен!

§         Несколько мелких стальных шариков от подшипника закинуть в глушитель через выхлопную трубу – Козёл замучается искать причину странного шума откуда-то снизу, при работающем двигателе.

§         Очень скверный прикол. Покупаете в хозмаге "пену монтажную". Она продаётся в баллонах, похожих на аэрозольные, ней уплотняют дверные косяки, окна и т.п. При вытекании быстро расширяется и застывает. Так вот, одеваете на носик распылителя шланг подходящего диаметра, длиной 40-50 см, вставляете конец шланга поглубже, через выхлопную трубу, в глушитель и нажимаете пимпочку на баллоне. Ждёте, пока пена не полезет наружу из выхлопной трубы. Теперь желательно, чтобы машина постояла несколько часов – пена застынет наглухо! То же, но с более серьёзными последствиями, можно сделать, если налить пену в бензобак. Крышки бензобаков закрываются на ключ, но замки эти очень примитивны и легко открываются.

§         Ну, если уж зашла речь о "присадках" к бензину, то продолжим эту тему. Каждому известно, что стакан сахара в бензобаке причиняет массу хлопот автолюбителю. Приходится разбирать и чистить всю топливную систему. Если на машине стоит инжектор, то вообще писец! Немногие знают, что пол стакана мёда в бензине – это ещё хуже. Двигатель вроде бы работает, но обгорают свечи и кольца поршней, что ведёт к значительным убыткам.

§         Если залить 100-200 г ЭГДН  в бензобак, то машины превращается в настоящую бомбу! При попытке запустить двигатель происходит детонация смеси ЭГДН/бензин и взрыв. Это, пожалуй, самая скверная шутка.

§         Горят все машины! Способы самые разнообразные, начиная от простого обливания из канистры и заканчивая бутылкой с "Коктейлем Молотова"  или Напалмом . А ручеёк бензина может течь метров на пять – нужно только выбрать верный уклон…

§         Положите брикет термита  на капот или крышу авто. Вид огромной обгорелой дыры очень огорчит автолюбителя. Термит должен быть на основе алюминиевого порошка (а не пудры), с железной окалиной и хорошо запрессован домкратом. Вес брикета не менее 50 г.

§         Кидание тяжелых предметов из окна на крышу авто, как возражение против шумной сигнализации или мощной стереосистемы в час ночи. Особой популярностью у обозлённых обывателей почему-то пользуются пустые бутылки от шампанского. Если вы альтруист и романтик, можете кинуть полную бутылку с шампанским. Если вы садист – киньте полную бутылку с серной кислотой. Не засветитесь! Козлы могут легко заметить, из какого окна вылетел "сюрприз". Лучше выследить машину Козла в районе многоэтажной застройки и совершить эту диверсию там, предварительно исследовав пути отхода. Кстати, необязательно ограничивать себя бутылками. Есть ещё кирпичи и другие "случайные" тяжелые предметы.

§         Последний аргумент – взорвать тачилу нафиг, окончательно и бесповоротно.  Но это уже терроризм.

Пакость №26  

Делаете 10-20 г заряда ТА . Помещаете его в большой кулёк с дерьмом. Или в сумку. Разгрузочный детонатор  соединяете с ручками или замком сумки. Ложите возле места обитания Козла. Результат: глубокий эмоциональный шок, лёгкая контузия и… Ну, в общем, с ног до головы!

Пакость №27  

Эта пакость стара как мир, но на неё всё равно продолжают попадаться. Ведро с краской или фекалиями (на ваш вкус) приспосабливаете на дверь сверху. Можете просто поставить на верхнюю планку слегка приоткрытой двери или сделать блок с верёвкой. Главное, чтобы при открывании двери содержимое ведра устремлялось вниз.

Пакость №28  

Рассыпьте на лестнице, возле двери Козла мелкие стальные шарики от подшипника или пластмассовые шарики-пульки от детских пневматических пистолетов или мелкую дробь. Если повезёт, Козёл попадёт в больницу с сотрясением мозга или с переломом чего-нибудь.

----------


## Irina

Пакость №29  

Имитационные ВУ - очень, очень полезная вещь! Не оставляйте без внимания. Особенно чувствительны к этой шутке бизнесмены и государственные чиновники. Главное, покрасивее пристроить девайс возле входной двери офиса.

Пакость №30  

Помните, как я говорил о применении "Молекулярного суперклея" для заклейки дверей и замков. Он годен ещё на множество разных пакостей: налить на стул, приклеить выдвижной ящик стола, склеить карман пальто или кейс, приклеить книгу к столу, а ботинки к полу, приклеить дверцы к машине и т.п.

Из этой же серии старый школьный прикол "жвачка на стул". Берите цветную жвачку – она не так бросается в глаза на обивке, как белая. Полностью очистить с одежды хорошо прижатую жвачку практически невозможно. Ну и я не упоминаю уже о кнопках и иголках, воткнутых в сиденье стула.

Пакость №31  

В туалете обсыпьте красным перцем туалетную бумагу. Не сыпьте слишком много, иначе будет сильно заметно. Даю гарантию, что после дефекации субъект будет выглядеть весьма странно.

Пакость №32  

"Видеокассета-сюрприз". В Интернете гуляет рецепт подлянки с видеокассетой (или дискетой), начиненной термитом и йодистым азотом. Не делайте этого! Йодистый азот  это очень капризная и непредсказуемая вещь! Он может взорваться даже от лёгкого сотрясения, в момент переноски девайса, либо вообще самопроизвольно. Если хотите пакость, то делайте так.

Возьмите видеокассету и, не разбирая, вытяните наружу примерно метр плёнки, отжав предохранительную планку. Слегка  смажьте наружную поверхность плёнки любым нитроклеем и присыпьте абразивом, натёртым с бруска для заточки ножей или с наждачной бумаги. Дайте высохнуть. Накрутите плёнку обратно на катушку.

+ Внимание! При отодвигании предохранительной планки должен быть виден чистый участок плёнки.

Кассету подбрасываете своему Козлу. Идеально, если на кассете будет записано что-нибудь действительно интересное, а наждачный участок придётся где-то на середину бобины. Головки в видаке придётся менять!

Пакость №33  

Эта пакость вызывает довольно сильные негативные эмоции и состояние нервного шока у женщин. Для этого надо убить кошку. Жалко, конечно, а что делать?! Убийство должно быть как можно более кровавым с массой телесных повреждений. Одним словом, чтобы вид останков был соответствующий. Ночью воткните в верхнюю перекладину входной двери Козла гвоздь или шило и, при помощи верёвки, подвесьте труп на уровне лица выходящего человека. Даю вам гарантию: утреннее настроение Козлу будет изрядно испорчено.

Пакость №34  

Анонимки. Средство старое, как мир, но весьма эффективное и в наши дни. Анонимки можно писать на кого угодно: на соседа, на коллегу по работе, на собственного шефа, на представителя власти. В общем, на любого Козла, где бы он ни был и чем бы не занимался. Анонимки бывают двух типов:

§         Обвиняющие. Обвинять можно кого угодно и в чём угодно – хоть во всех смертных грехах. Зачастую, чем нелепее и грубее обвинение, тем больше ему верят. Но, даже если анонимка и не будет иметь серьёзных последствий, всё равно, Козлу придётся оправдываться и настроение его будет испорчено. Тон такой анонимки должен быть уверенный, злой, и даже грубый.

§         Доводящие до сведения. Эти наоборот очень мягкие и вкрадчивые. Они как бы сообщают по секрету нечто, что нельзя сказать сразу во всеуслышанье.

Наиболее распространённые темы для анонимок: уклонение от налогов, взятки, сотрудничество с криминалом, хранение дома наркотиков или взрывчатых веществ, сведения о супружеской измене, сведения о левых финансовых манипуляциях, совращение малолетних, скупка краденого, нарушение дисциплины на производстве и т.п. Темы неисчерпаемы.

Анонимка должна обязательно иметь своего адресата, который зависит от характера изложенного материала. Например, о систематических пьянках на производстве лучше сообщить непосредственному начальству, о супружеской измене – жене, о правонарушениях в милицию. Пока разберутся что к чему… А нервы-то, между прочим, не железные!

Подписывают анонимки как "Доброжелатель" или "Заинтересованное лицо" или "Сознательный гражданин". Как бы оправдывая анонимность, пишут: "Не подписываюсь, так как опасаюсь преследования (мести) со стороны вышеозначенного лица". И добавляют: "Вместе с тем, настоятельно рекомендую Вам проверить изложенные мной факты". Ну, насчёт фактов можете сами нафантазировать сколько угодно.

Не стоит писать анонимки от руки – почерк может быть легко идентифицирован. Сейчас век компьютеров – вот и пишите на компьютере! Вообще писать анонимки – это искусство, и оно требует настоящего мастерства. Мастера этого дела могут так сплести вместе правду и ложь, что жертва уже сама начинает верить в то, что она действительно совершала все эти злодеяния!

Пакость №35  

Тесно смыкается с предыдущей. Подбрасываете Козлу пакетик с марихуаной или просто зубным порошком и звоните в милицию о том, что данный тип имеет при себе наркотик, коим и торгует постоянно. Мордой об пол его менты поскоблят, это точно! Подбрасывать можно в квартиру, в карман одежды, в кейс или сумку, заложить в задний бампер его машины. Главное, чтобы Козёл сам сразу не наткнулся.

Пакость №36 (сообщено Колдуном)

Если вас обхамил на базаре продавец арбузов (дынь, фруктов, овощей), то, незаметно проходя мимо, бросьте в кучу товара презерватив с раствором аммиака (нашатырным спиртом). Лучше даже нанять для этой цели какого-нибудь малолетнего шалопая. Это вещество идеально быстро впитывается во фрукты и овощи и придаёт им стойкий запах скисшей мочи. Таким способом рекетиры иногда мстят отказавшимся платить дань продавцам.

----------


## Irina

Пакость №37  

Идя в ресторан или другое заведение общепита, всегда имейте с собой спичечный коробок, с парочкой свежезамученых тараканов. Если вы остались недовольны сервисом, просто подкиньте в недоеденное блюдо этих насекомых и закатите грандиозный скандал. Истерично кричите и требуйте главного повара, метрдотеля и директора. Обещайте сообщить об этом безобразии в санитарную службу, в газету, в "общество защиты прав потребителей" и т.п. Обещайте больше ни за что не ходить в их гадкое заведение и всем своим друзьям рассказать о том, что тут творится.

Скорее всего, вас всячески попытаются ублажить и даже предложат дополнительные блюда "за счёт заведения". Если же нет, то вы вполне можете выполнить те угрозы, которые обещали. В конце концов, кто может действительно доказать, что тараканы были не их?

Пакость №38  

Если вы хотите сделать пакость мужчине, то незаметно положите ему в карман запечатанный презерватив, а на пуговицы накрутите несколько длинных и блондинистых волосков. Воротник слегка испачкайте губной помадой.

Теперь остаётся только позвонить его жене и томным голосом поведать, что вы любите Андрюшу (или как там его?) и хотите быть вместе, а она (его жена), только мешает их семейному счастью. Можно не бить так сразу в лоб, а просто несколько раз звонить и спрашивать его (точно зная, что в настоящий момент его дома нет), не называя себя и бросая трубку. Поверьте, женщины очень ревнивы и подозрительны.

Однако, мужчины не менее ревнивы! Если вы будете звонить подряд десять дней к мужу жертвы и спрашивать Люду, не вдаваясь в дальнейшие объяснения, то бедный муж подумает нехорошее. Потом, в течение пары дней достаточно даже не спрашивать, а просто сразу ложить трубку, услышав голос мужа. Этого вполне достаточно для небольшого семейного скандала. А может быть даже и большого, если жертва уже успела когда-то скомпрометировать себя на этом поприще.

Или любовные письма, которые следует ложить в почтовый ящик или карманы жертвы. Рано или поздно одно из них попадёт к другому супругу. Можете даже вложить в письмо фотографию с душевной надписью.

Пакость №39  

Сигарета-сюрприз. Каждый из вас, наверняка сталкивался с такой разновидностью Козлов, которая постоянно стреляет сигареты. Это для них своего рода хобби или спорт. Ну что ж: спорт, так спорт! Попытаемся разнообразить.

Аккуратно вытряхните из сигареты табак до половины. Теперь насыпьте туда пару хороших щепоток ТА  и затолкайте табак обратно. Когда Козёл докурит до ТА, произойдёт небольшой взрыв. Глаза не выбьет, но испугает изрядно.

Или, вместо ТА насыпьте щепоть садовой серы – козёл будет кашлять и материться пол часа! Аналогично: просто положить сигарету на ночь на кучку с медным купоросом (продаётся в садоводческом магазине). Аналогично: пропитать табак молоком. Аналогично: напихать в табак обрезков ногтей.

В любом случае, сначала должен быть чистый табак, чтобы Козёл успел сделать несколько радостных затяжек, прежде чем получит от вас сюрприз. Слегка помятый вид сигареты можно объяснить (с извинениями) плохими условиями транспортировки (пачку тоже следует слегка примять). Даю гарантию: после такой пакости стрелять сигареты у вас Козёл уже не будет!

Некоторые рекомендуют заталкивать в сигарету маленькую петарду – не очень хорошее решение. Изменится вес сигареты, её жесткость. А главное, перед взрывом петарды сначала горит её замедлитель и Козёл с легкостью заметит этот странный процесс.

Пакость №40  

Сюрприз для наших стражей правопорядка. У ментов есть одна поганая привычка: во время задержания хватать человека за пояс или воротник сзади и тащить в своё мерзкое логово. Будем отучать. Возьмите небольшую деревянную, пластиковую или металлическую пластинку. Воткните (вплавьте, припаяйте) в неё кончиков от тонких иголок, длиной 1-1,5 см, чтобы получился такой себе "ёжик". Теперь пришейте "ёжика" сзади к поясу (воротнику), иголками наружу. При попытке схватиться… Сами догадайтесь!

Пакость №41  

Современные средства коммуникации дали нам необычайный простор в плане практического гадодействия. Основной плюс состоит в том, что телефон позволяет оставаться анонимным.

Самая простая и всем известная пакость состоит в том, чтобы позвонить в милицию и сообщить, что там-то и там-то заложено взрывное устройство. Говорить надо быстро, уверенно и агрессивно. Обязательно скажите, что вы свяжитесь с ними через 30 минут – пусть ждут! Ни в коем случае не позволяйте втянуть себя в разговор и не говорите долго, иначе за вами приедут! Знайте: у ментов и прочих экстремальных служб имеются определители номера, поэтому звоните из телефона-автомата.

Никогда не балуйтесь телефонным терроризмом со своего домашнего телефона!

Вышеизложенная шутка, несмотря на свою простоту, позволяет сорвать работу аэропорта, государственного учреждения, вызвать панику и причинить ощутимые материальные убытки. Последнее время, правда, ужесточили ответственность за это безобразие.

Другой вариант состоит в том, что вы звоните на работу или домой Козлу и, представившись Старшиной Петренко из отделения милиции №XXX, говорите примерно следующее:

"Алло, здравствуйте! Это такой-то? Проживающий там-то? Мы сейчас находимся в вашей квартире. Приехали по вызову соседей, так как дверь была взломана и открыта. Не могли бы вы срочно приехать к себе домой?"

Душещипательный момент! Конечно же, Козёл сломя голову побежит домой, бросив все дела. Хороший нервный стресс ему обеспечен. Вряд ли он сразу станет перезванивать в милицию и уточнять детали. Только надо быть убеждённым, что в этот момент дома у Козла нет никого из родственников, а то ещё вздумает перезвонить…

Аналогичный прикол можно провести от имени пожарной службы.

Другой прикол имеет похожую суть. Только надо представится дежурным врачом Трупоедовым из больницы №XXX и спросить, не родственницы ли Козлу некая гражданка такая-то? Тут следует назвать ФИО жены или любого другого близкого родственника Козла. Далее сообщите, что она попала в автокатастрофу, и требуется срочное присутствие Козла. Только имейте уверенность, что у Козла не будет реальной возможности сразу же связаться с "жертвой" по телефону, иначе обман выплывет, и шутки не получится.

Другой способ расшатать нервную систему Козла – это звонить несколько ночей подряд ему домой, и спрашивать, который сейчас час.

В конце концов, можете просто позвонить (лучше ночью) и обложить Козла трехэтажным матом. Грубо, но оставляет неприятный осадок на ближайшие несколько часов.

Пакость №42  

В обычной аптечке содержится ряд медикаментов, пригодных для наших целей.

§         Димедрол – лучше таблетки, а не раствор в ампулах. Можно купить в аптеке по рецепту знакомого врача. Во время застолья всыпьте Козлу в салат пару перемолотых таблеток димедрола. Дело в том, что димедрол не сочетается с алкоголем. Теперь Козлу достаточно выпить 100 г водки и через 5-15 мин. он уйдёт в глубокий аут. Вреда здоровью не наносит.

§         Клофелин – тоже выписывается врачом в виде таблеток. Есть у любой бабушки-пенсионерки, страдающей гипертонией. Там таблетки по 0,000075 и 0,00015 г – берите последние, ибо они сильнее. Подсыпаются в еду или питьё. Достаточно 3-4 таблеток. Примерно через 20 мин. возникает сильное головокружение, слабость и обморок. Клофелином можно спровоцировать аварию – он сильно снижает концентрацию внимания у водителя. Есть ещё глазные капли с клофелином – они намного сильнее и их удобнее смешивать, вот только достать очень трудно…

§         Фуросемид – мочегонное, продаётся без всяких рецептов. Хорошая доза: 3-4 измолотых таблетки в еду. Через 20 мин. Козёл побежит в туалет и будет бегать туда ближайшие несколько часов.

§         Нитроглицерин – очень маленькие белые таблеточки. Продаются в любой аптеке без рецепта. Изотрите 8-15 таблеток в порошок и всыпьте в еду оппонента. Лучше в сладкие блюда или напитки. Через 2-5 мин. возникает сильная головная боль, чувство жара, одышка и страх, иногда потеря сознания.

§         Можно добавлять в Козлиную еду измолотые семена дурмана или белены  – будет очень весело.

А теперь представьте, что ваш Козёл находится на каком-либо важном торжестве, совещании или через час должен срочно ехать в аэропорт… Ваши таблеточки значительно затруднят ему эту задачу и изменят ближайшие планы.

----------


## Irina

*Аппаратные пакости*

1.    Дискета с 2 копеечной монетой

Возьмите 3,5" дискету и 2 копеечную монету. Откройте шторку в дискете и затолкайте монету в проем между рабочей поверхностью и корпусом. Полученный девайс смело можете рекомендовать другу как самая последняя "заплатка" к Windows. При вставке в дисковод и попытке считать информацию с дискеты – скорее всего привод дисковода заклинит намертво (вашему другу придется попотеть пол часа с отверткой в руках), худший вариант – поверхность считывающей головки будет поцарапана. З.Ы.: Вместо монеты можно использовать песок или абразив (наскрести с бруска для заточки ножей, чем крупнее – тем лучше), кои следует приклеить на рабочую поверхность дискеты.

2.    Наждачная бумага на компакт-диске

Довольно заманчивый метод для убийства CD-ROM-привода. Берете любой ненужный компакт-диск и наклеиваете на его рабочую поверхность (противоположная сторона от рисунка с описанием содержимого) кусок грубой наждачной бумаги, чем грубее – тем лучше. Затем вставляете сей девайс в привод CD-ROM и пытаетесь что-нибудь прочитать с оного. Эффект очень прост и логичен – считывающая головка движется очень близко от рабочей поверхности компакт-диска, поэтому ее поверхность будет полностью исцарапана в лучшем случае, в худшем – вообще оторвется, т.к. она прикреплена на тонком шлейфе. Аналогично вышеописанному методу, вместо наждачной бумаги можно использовать крупные крупинки абразива, которые следует наклеить на поверхность компакт-диска.

3.    Силикатный клей или жвачку в дисковод

Очень действенный метод, особенно со жвачкой, которой вовсе не надо застывать в отличие от клея. Я думаю вам хоть раз в жизни приходилось садиться новенькими штанишками на чью-то невзначай оставленную жвачку на скамейке?! Эффект потрясающий. В общем, если оная попадет на головку дисковода – ваш друг долго будет думать чем ее оттудова смыть, т.к. если ее начать отскребать ножом – головка неизбежно испортится. В случае с силикатным клеем еще проще, он прилипает к поверхности головки и застывает, ничем не смывается. З.Ы.: Для пущей надежности желательно после проведения работ всунуть в дисковод дискету и попытаться что-нибудь прочитать с нее.



4.    Электрический разряд по портам ПК

Простейший и эффективный метод, используется для выведения из строя входных цепей ПК (в ч.с. Материнской Платы). Я думаю никому не надо объяснять, что вся электронная техника начиная от телевизора и заканчивая компьютером боится высоких токов (особенно во входных каскадах). Метод заключается в следующем: берете обыкновенный разрядник для защиты от хулиганов (. Разряд в течение 10-15 секунд на порты работающего ПК (COM, LPT, USB и т.п.) окончательно и бесповоротно выведет из строя Материнскую Плату. У вас нет разрядника – не беда. Мы ведь кухонные террористы! Возьмите любой конденсатор, емкость в данном случае должна быть не менее 10 мкФ (не электролит!), а рабочее напряжение не ниже 250В. Припаиваете или прикручиваете к его ножкам 2 жестких провода длиной ~ 10 см с оголенными концами. Непосредственно перед актом его следует всунуть в розетку на 15-20 секунд. Ну и затем соответственно разрядить его на порты ПК. Для пущей надежности последнее проделать 2-3 раза.

5.    Клей в кнопку <Enter>

Производится при выключенном ПК. Эффект очевиден налицо. Возьмите отвертку или любой другой острый предмет и поддерните кнопку <Enter> вверх (как при чистке клавиатуры). Возьмите спичку и утопите ей контакт клавиши вниз до упора. Затем в месте перехода от корпуса клавиатуры к контакту капните несколько капель клея "Супер Клей" и держите до полного высыхания (8-10 секунд). Затем уберите спичку и водрузите кнопку <Enter> на ее законное место. Выбор кнопки не принципиален, можно заклинить кнопку <¯>, причем у вашего друга курсор будет постоянно убегать вниз, а динамик ПК постоянно пищать (скорее всего только в DOS).

6.    Клей в шарик мыши

Ваш друг лишиться контроля мыши. Если у вас есть достаточно времени делайте так. Возьмите мышь неприятеля и аккуратно раскрутите ее. Затем в месте соединения корпуса мыши и валиков-датчиков движения капните пару капель клея. Соберите и закрутите корпус мыши. При отсутствии времени аналогичный акт можно провести не раскручивая мышь, следует открыть крышку, удерживающую шарик (обычно против часовой стрелки), вынуть шарик, заклеить валики с внутренней стороны, всунуть шарик обратно и закрыть крышку. Последнее менее желательно, т.к. ваш недруг наверняка подумает, что его мышь загрязнилась и откроет крышку, чтобы посмотреть, что же там??? В первом случае, особенно если ваш друг полный "ламмер", скорее всего он не будет сам раскручивать мышь и отнесет ее на починку в сервис-центр.

7.    Перерезать провод внутри мышки

Довольно жестокий прикол. Для него нужно время, положим не менее 5 минут. Аккуратно развинчиваете мышь и перерезаете любой проводок, а еще лучше скальпелем перерезаете любую дорожку на схеме внутри мыши. За сим, мышь завинчиваете и наслаждаетесь недееспособной мышью. Лечится аналогично – максимум 5 минут, чтобы спаять перерезанный провод или дорожку. Но какой кайф при виде, что ваш друг (очень вероятно) понесет мышь в сервис-центр!

8.    Монтажную пену внутрь системного блока

Еще более дикий прикол, чем предыдущие. Как известно монтажная пена имеет свойства заполнять собой все доступные ей щели и быстро застывать, за что и ценится среди строителей. Это свойство мы и будем использовать в нашем эксперименте… Возьмите баллон с монтажной пеной (продается на рынке или в Хозмаге среди строительных материалов) и залейте как можно больше пены внутрь системного блока через свободный слот с задней стороны оного или любое другое доступное отверстие. Эффект потрясающий, особенно учитывая то, что пена намертво зальет собой вентиляторы процессора, чипа на материнской плате и т.п. Но это еще не все – монтажная пена имеет свойство разбухать во все стороны… Медленная и мучительная смерть процессору обеспечена! Целым во всей этой истории останется, возможно, только жесткий диск.

9.    Заклинить вентилятор блока питания

Возьмите "Супер Клей" и приклейте лопасти вентилятора на задней панели системного блока к его корпусу. Эффект от атаки отчетливо наблюдается в громко-работающих системах на базе процессоров фирмы AMD, т.к. при отключении вентилятора блока питания – трансформатор и мощные транзисторы начинают перегреваться, а иногда даже источать дым при длительной работе…

10. Монитор маст дай

Возьмите любой концентрированной кислоты ~ 20 мл и шприцем брызните в вентиляционные щели монитора. Также можете накидать туда мелких гвоздей или порошок графита. З.Ы.: естественно все вышеописанное необходимо проделать при выключенном мониторе, но когда ваш друг захочет включить его – он будет приятно удивлен густым дымом, который будет валить из его любимого монитора…

11. Наждачная бумага в принтер

Ну вот, мы добрались и до принтера! Как известно самое уязвимое место в принтере – это фото-барабан, который стоит львиную долю от стоимости всего принтера. В процессе печати на него наносится разогретый тонер (порошок) и при соприкосновении бумаги и барабана тонер отпечатывается на ней. Со временем поверхность фото-барабана изнашивается, и на ней остаются частицы тонера, при этом на листах остаются черные полосы… Износ фото-барабана можно спровоцировать искусственно – для этого загрузите довольно мелкую наждачную бумагу в принтер и попытайтесь что-нибудь распечатать, например какую-то картинку.

12. Силикатный клей с серебрянкой на экран монитора или поверхность сканнера

Еще один шедевр нашей "кладовки крупных пакостей". Методология описана в названии как нельзя наиболее полно. Рассмотрим результат акта. Как известно, силикатный клей после засыхания намертво сцепляется со склеиваемой поверхностью в случае, если в роли поверхности выступает стекло. Если попытаться отодрать оный от поверхности – будут отдираться и куски самого стекла, на которое клей нанесен. Ну а серебрянка лишит рабочую поверхность прозрачности. Как говорится: "Детка, не плюй в монитор, ты бы лучше его протерла…"

Программные пакости

13. А скоро ли будет Windows?

Довольно веселая вещь. Работает только в случае ОС семейства Windows 9x, также рассчитана на MS DOS (а такое еще есть на Земле?). Для ее реализации нужны каких то 1-2 минуты отсутствия владельца ПК. Ну что, начнем программировать?! Как известно язык BAT-файлов поддерживает вывод сообщений, метки и операторы перехода на метку… Не будем вдаваться в подробности синтаксиса и скорее приступим к делу. Каждый раз при загрузке ОС (Windows'9x или MS DOS) производится запуск файла autoexec.bat, располагающегося, как правило, в корне раздела жесткого диска, с которого грузится Windows (обычно C:\). Открыв файл при помощи обычного редактора, добавьте в его конец следующую строку:

call win.bat

З.Ы.: На старых компьютерах с ОС Windows3.x в указанном файле возможен непосредственный запуск Windows. Поэтому если увидите в конце файла строку, содержащую текст "WIN.COM", то указанный фрагмент следует вставить до этой вызывающей строки. Затем создаете на диске файл win.bat, содержимое которого должно выглядеть следующим образом:

@echo off

:run_windows

cls

echo Run Windows [Y - Yes, N - No]:

pause

echo Could not find WIN.COM.

pause

goto run_windows

Прикол готов. Осталось перезагрузить ОС. Каково же будет удивление вашего друга, когда он увидит сообщение о том, что не удалось найти главный загрузочный файл Windows. З.Ы.: в случае если на ПК друга стоит ОС DOS - рекомендуется заменить исходный текст сообщений. Лечится профессионалом за 2-3 минуты путем исправления файла autoexec.bat и удаления файла win.bat. Так что особо не обольщайтесь, прикол рассчитан на "ламмеров" или глупеньких и молоденьких секретарш.

+ Внимание! Это довольно оригинальный способ "подкатить" к понравившейся секретарше…

14. Повесить компьютер врага по сети (WinNuke)

Любая вычислительная система имеет определенную степень обработки поступающих запросов. Это же касается и сетевых карт ПК – наиболее уязвимое место любой сети. Каждый ПК в сети характеризуется т.н. IP-адресом, уникальным номером внутри конкретной подсети, в которую он входит. Зная этот адрес, вы можете смело атаковать компьютер врага, посылая ему множество запросов, с которыми он просто не справится и зависнет или перезагрузится. Для этого используют утилиты типа WinNuke, TearDrop, ICMP Flooder, Port Flooder, BitchSlap, CGSI OOB Message GFP Gen., F-ed Up, LORNuke, MS Nuke, PortFuck, Sam Nuke и т.п. Но будьте осторожны, ибо опытный администратор вмиг отловит вас, прослушав траффик сети… Ну а там – сами понимаете, лишение прав доступа к сети и т.д.

15. Windows маст дай

§         Загружаетесь в "чистый" DOS или с загрузочной дискеты и удаляете все NLS-файлы (*.NLS) из папки Windows\System32 для ОС Windows NT/2000/XP или из папки Windows\System для Windows'9x/ME. Можно удалять не все файлы, а только сp_1251.nls (Windows 9x/ME) или c_1251.nls (Windows NT/2000/XP). Результат приятно удивит вашего товарища – невозможность загрузки ОС. Особенно это касается NTFS-разделов, где из-под DOS доступ к жесткому диску закрыт.

§         Другой вариант – в системном реестре изменить значение ключа 1251 (содержит имя nls-файла для кодовой страницы 1251) на любое другое по пути: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\
Control\Nls\CodePage.

§         Еще один способ – удалить файл bootsect.dos c корня раздела жесткого диска, с которого грузится Windows (обычно C:\). Проверено лично на ОС Windows 2000, пришлось переустанавливать систему.

Лечится ламмером – полной переустановкой всей системы в течение, эдак, 2-3 часов (а нужно ли это?), либо опытным пользователем – простым копированием удаленных файлов из установочных архивов ОС и/или исправлением данных реестра.

----------


## vova230

Да, советики еще те.
А ведь могут и попробовать для проверки.

----------


## Irina

Могут  Мне  вот это понравилось:  5. Клей в кнопку <Enter>

----------


## Сергей Федоров

Интереный материал. Спасибо за комментарии!

----------

